# FS: Adeptus arbites, contemptor dread, terminators W: £££ BT SOB empir



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello all! I've got a small adeptus arbite force i've had for a while which I use with the grey knights codex, and a few other random 40K stuff, i'll be wanting cash, black templars, sisters of battle and empire!

Okay so first off my list of haves:

ADEPTUS ARBITES:

1 kitbashed detective - painted 

1 squad of adeptus arbites - painted
contains - 
1 sergeant - painted, power maul, las pistol
1 arbite - painted, shield, power maul
2 arbites - painted, bolters
1 arbite - painted, flamer
1 arbite - painted, heavy stubber
1 arbite - painted, shotgun
1 cyber mastif - painted

1 squad of adeptus arbites - painted
contains - 
1 sergeant - painted, power maul, las pistol
1 arbite - painted, shield, power maul
2 arbites - painted, bolters
1 arbite - painted, flamer
1 arbite - painted, heavy stubber
1 arbite - painted, shotgun
1 cyber mastif - painted

1 vindicare assasin - painted has sniper and cloak

Contemptor dreadnought - built, primed black, 2 autocannons

a squad of 10 terminators in random condition - all fine, would just need a paintjob or two

WANT:

Cash would be good please, paypal only really

Sisters of battle squads

any black templars

empire:

Knights

greatswords

militia

swords men arms and shields

Pictures on request, offers accepted, you buy you pay postage. Also no international trades unless you really want to pay the high costs.


----------

